# How do I give up soft drinks?



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 5, 2009)

I just did a little research about coca-cola and was horrified about the info I found, I drink this almost everyday I seriously never drink water and in the past few months I have put on two stone, I'm always tired and I look so bloated and awful so I want to give up all soft drinks but this one especially but trouble is I am actually addicted to it I get headaches whenever I don't have any this also happens to me with tea so I'm guessing it may be the caffeine. Does anyone have any advice on how I can opt for more water in my diet, I do like orange juice but that also makes me bloated funnily enough


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 5, 2009)

I gave up soda 3 months ago...I started just buying water and putting those flavored pkgs in it...drinking lots of tea with splenda or equal...I lost a lot of weight just giving up the death in a can..I did get terrible headaches at first from caffeine withdrawal...but they eventually went away

If I try to drink a soda  now the tastes makes me sick...amazing because I was HOOKED!


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 5, 2009)

I would slowly limit the amount you drink. like if you drink 3 cans a day start limiting it to 2 a day and drink water in between. slowly dwindle that number down till your not drinking any at all. water is the best thing you can drink. I drink about 8 glasses of water a day and I honestly feel better. i still drink my 1 diet coke a day but the majority of my beverage intake is water. I pee a lot because of it but my skin has gotten clearer, im less bloated, i eat a lot less because water fills you up. if you try to go cold turkey the headaches you get will be enough to make you drink it again. 
if you have a hard time drinking straight water like tish said buy the crystal light packets or something to make it taste better but not add a ton of calories.


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 5, 2009)

You have to go cold turkey--I mean, put a turkey in a blender, ice it up, drink cold...nahh, just kidding.

What you do is stop--and not let yourself drink it except on rare occasions. Substitute something like cold green tea, water, etc. I found by carrying a large water container, I got off soda. The only problem are fast food meals--but they have iced tea, so get that. It is good not to drink that stuff. Nothing good in it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 5, 2009)

You just have to stop and put your health first. It's hard at first, but eventually you'll get used to it and they won't seem that appealing or taste that good.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 5, 2009)

just have the willpower and give it up.  I gave up drinking pop for lent back in highschool and I don't really like pop anymore.. makes me too gassy.
Though I do like the odd gingerale now and then.
Drink water.. i guess your body will go through some withdrawl.. but the knowledge that you're becoming healthier should be enough motivation.
Don't replace pop with other sugar-filled drinks.. like most of the ones you find in the drink cooler - and some of those powdered flavourings that say no sugar have aspartame in it which isn't good for you either.  You can also try herbal teas.. I try to have a couple cups of green tea every day.  Your body will eventually get used to the change just start and stick with it!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 5, 2009)

Hm... I think I would second the "weening" method where you slowly decrease the amount of soda you consume.  If you keep gettign headaches, consult your family doctor.  I'm sure they have a good solution for u

I think a good alternative would be those Arizona Iced Teas for 99 cents or fruit juices.  I happen to love cranberry juice by ocean spray and those sunrype ones that come in many flavours and they don't seem to be THAT bad for you.  The less ingredients on the label, the better. =) 

I don't see why orange juice should make u bloated, have you tried tropicana?


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Feb 5, 2009)

what did you find out? I drink a 12 oz bottle of Coke everyday. I used to be bad and drink like 3! I really enjoy it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blueeyesangel18* 

 
_I just did a little research about coca-cola and was horrified about the info I found, I drink this almost everyday I seriously never drink water and in the past few months I have put on two stone, I'm always tired and I look so bloated and awful so I want to give up all soft drinks but this one especially but trouble is I am actually addicted to it I get headaches whenever I don't have any this also happens to me with tea so I'm guessing it may be the caffeine. Does anyone have any advice on how I can opt for more water in my diet, I do like orange juice but that also makes me bloated funnily enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Feb 5, 2009)

Have you tried drinking mineral water with a dash of juice in it? Pineapple works really well. It tastes like soft drink but its not bad for you at all! Also maybe try a dash of lime? What about sugar free cordial? It's really good for drinking water, and tastes nice!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 6, 2009)

Weaning off was easiest for me, I went from regular Coke to Diet and then switched to cordial. I still drink it, but I'm not miserable when I can't have it because I just push water/cordial and other drinks. Coke is so addictive! I'd be the size of a house if I didn't drink the Diet stuff.


----------



## anita22 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have also suffered from caffeine withdrawal a number of times due to the amount of coffee I drink at certain times (especially if I'm busy or stressed). It's best to wean yourself off over a couple of weeks by gradually lowering your consumption, and carry around some aspirin!

If you're finding it hard to switch to plain water, try sparkling water or herbal tea (look for sugarless varieties). *Green tea does contain caffeine *so don't use that as a substitute if you are trying to reduce your caffeine intake.

Also - just regarding the orange juice - definitely a great option, since 250ml of 100% juice counts as one serving of fruit  However I would only have one glass a day as juice does naturally contain sugar due to the fruit, so you will need to drink other things besides!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Be careful what orange juices you ingest because they can have just as much sugar in them. You want natural sugars so look for a real orange juice.

I drink Vitamin Waters and regular waters like a fish all day long, I get the occassional soda if I have In N Out but typically I stay away from the sugary and diet stuff. I stopped drinking Gatorade because of the sugar content... never realized all the sugar in there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I drink lots of green tea when I do sushi, which is an antioxidant.


----------



## user79 (Feb 6, 2009)

Switch to the zero calorie soda first, like Coke Zero, then slowly wean yourself off. If you must drink soda, at least get the kind that is sugar free. Soda is basically just liquid sugar aka liquid calories aka liquid fat-maker lol.

Oh and switching to fruit juice isn't much better, fruit juice contains almost as much sugar as a soda, so stick to water. If you like the fizziness of soda, try a sparkling water and add some lemon to it for a bit of flavor.


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 6, 2009)

Start limiting yourself to less than a full can everyday.
Start with 3/4 of the can and work yourself down and drink water.
I know exactly how you feel about being tired,perhaps try Vitamin Water?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 6, 2009)

Perrier Lime and Lemon are pretty darn yummy too


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I gave up soda 3 months ago...I started just buying water and putting those flavored pkgs in it...drinking lots of tea with splenda or equal...I lost a lot of weight just giving up the death in a can..I did get terrible headaches at first from caffeine withdrawal...but they eventually went away

If I try to drink a soda  now the tastes makes me sick...amazing because I was HOOKED!_

 


holy sheepshit batman! this saaaaame exact thing happened to me LOL! I gave up soda like a lil over a year ago. Went thru the headaches n shit. it was bad. But to wean myself off, I too put splenda and other flavorings in plain water, and then built a taste for regular water and now all i drink is apple juice, tea and water. it was easier than i thought. i didnt lose any weight though because my soda withdrawls made me crave other shit, like cookies...and other things bad for my health....and MAC


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

  what did you find out? I drink a 12 oz bottle of Coke everyday. I used to be bad and drink like 3! I really enjoy it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
Here is a link to some of the info I found out it is to big too quote here: The unauthorized history of Coca-Cola (satire)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions, today so far I had 2 pint glasses of water with slice of lemon and a glass of orange juice, being doing good so far no headaches as of yet. I hope to keep this up but if my body craves then I will have a small bit of coke zero to ease it


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 6, 2009)

I was hooked on coke at one stage while I was at uni. I would drink a 3+ bottles a day usually with a whole packet of SweeTTarts but that's a story for another day haha... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end I decided it wasn't good for me and I didn't need any more cavities so I just stopped buying it. When I went to the store I'd avoid the soft drink section, when I went out to eat I'd get juice instead etc.. I pretty much went cold turkey. Now I hardly drink soft drinks at all. I'll have one occasionally as a treat or socially but that's it. 

Just make the decision that it's what you WANT for yourself and kick the habbit. The withdrawal symptoms will pass and your body will be grateful.


----------



## MACLovin (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_But to wean myself off, I too put splenda and other flavorings in plain water, and then built a taste for regular water and now all i drink is apple juice, tea and water. it was easier than i thought. i didnt lose any weight though because my soda withdrawls made me crave other shit, like cookies...and other things bad for my health....and MAC_

 
In a cruel twist of fate, it's not actually the soda withdrawals that made you crave cookies and bad shit, it's the damn splenda and other artificial sweeteners! Mother-effer. It's like...shit, i'm trying to be good and not drink all this sugar, and now the damn splenda is making me crave junk food.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







So now basically I stick to iced/green tea and water, and if I'm reeeeally dying for a soda I'll have a regular sprite and deal with the serving of sugar, and just plan the rest of my sugar consumption accordingly (which I aim for none, but that usually doesn't happen, ha.)


----------



## anita22 (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Start limiting yourself to less than a full can everyday.
Start with 3/4 of the can and work yourself down and drink water.
I know exactly how you feel about being tired,perhaps try Vitamin Water? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Vitamin Water is loaded with sugar (well, unless you happen to have a sugarfree version in the US which we don't have available here), so not such a great susbtitute.


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 7, 2009)

Be careful about sugarfree stuff. Aspartame is not good for you either... I know it's like a field of landmines! It's all bad! Lol, but seriously, just drink water. Everything is fine in moderation, but the best thing to be hydrating yourself with is water.


----------



## zipperfire (Feb 7, 2009)

Weaning didn't work for me: once is the same as all the time, meaning my resistance to soda was lower.

Since I stopped, I find I just don't order it at restaurants or drink it. I "edited" it out of my diet. It becomes a not-choice. I will order tea (unsweetened), water or decaf coffee, iced coffee, etc but not soda.


----------



## Mizz.Miami<3 (Feb 8, 2009)

ice cold water is so yummy with fresh lime and lemon slices. i also use those 0 calorie flavored packettes too. it helps me drink sooo much water whenever i flavor it. 

i think u should slowly just work it out of ur system. drink less everyday until ur body doesn't need it as much to feel good. i used to get no-caffeine headaches too because i'd drink diet pepsi like crazy but i got out of that habit thankfully.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 9, 2009)

I am in the same boat right now.
I am ready to give up soda, cause it's bad for my health, and i am pre-diabetic, but i can't stand the taste of tap/faucet water alone, it's just gross to me. and i'm too poor right now to keep buying bottled water. ugh!
my husband has got me hooked on lemon/lime water, just take a fresh lemon or lime and squeeze the juice into cold water and add a little splenda to taste. and i love it!!!
but today i've been naughty and since i didn't bring a lunch to work, i bought a Sprite from the soda machine, i'm usually a Coke fanatic, but that doesn't matter cuz soda is soda.
just try to keep healthy drinks stocked in your fridge all the time, and at work/school keep a couple bottles of water and some packets of crystal light or generic substitute to pour in your water. i don't feel the need to use the entire packet, it's too strong for my taste and it lasts me 2 bottles. i don't even buy soda to keep at home, i just get sucked in when i'm at work and when eating out, and damn that coke machine is like 50 feet from my desk!!!
good luck!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 9, 2009)

i found this recipe online....

*"Sassy Water"*

8. 5 CUPS WATER
1 TSP/ GRATED GINGER
1 MED. CUCUMBER
1 MEDIUM LEMON
12 SPEARMINT LEAVES

COMBINE EVERYTHING AND LET IT STAND IN FRIDGE OVERNIGHT. DRINK ALL WATER THROUGHOUT NEXT DAY 

if anyone tries this please let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




is it sassy cuz it's spicy? lol.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_i found this recipe online....

*"Sassy Water"*

8. 5 CUPS WATER
1 TSP/ GRATED GINGER
1 MED. CUCUMBER
1 MEDIUM LEMON
12 SPEARMINT LEAVES

COMBINE EVERYTHING AND LET IT STAND IN FRIDGE OVERNIGHT. DRINK ALL WATER THROUGHOUT NEXT DAY 

if anyone tries this please let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is it sassy cuz it's spicy? lol._

 
That actually sounds quite refreshing and good for you, what gives it it's sass is probably the ginger.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

this worked for me:

i have a caffeine addiction and needed at least 2 cokes a day. i have kidney issues (whenever i drink pop my back/kidneys hurt) so it was a little easier to get myself off but i just switched to coffee. mainly because while i do love coffee, i dont need it twice a day like i did coke AND it got me off coke.
soft drinks do make you bloated because of the carbonation in them. they also have a shitload of calories which will cause you to gain weight.
orange juice, which is another addiction i have, normally has a lot of potassium in it. for me, it makes me boo boo. and potassium pills? make me boo boo. ppl like my mom get a little bloated because if you don't boo boo you're just really gassy and bloated...

i feel like i'm just rambling but this is just my personal experience


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

I think getting off the caffeine will be the hardest part because of the withdrawal and headaches. But after that's done and over with, you should be fine =]

I too am trying to get off the pop (that's what us pittsburgh folks call it, sorry lol). I usually don't drink it at all unless I'm out or if my dad buys any. But lately he's been buying cases of them! I've been just drinking mostly the diet kind instead of the regular but am aware that the artificial sweeteners aren't so nice at all for the body. So I decided to cut the pop or at least lower my intake by A LOT. When I don't have pop I just drink bottled water but the no flavor taste can get boring. So I asked my dad last night to buy my favorite juice. Yes theres still sugar in there so I won't be drinking it 5444414877x times a day. I think that you should try drinking some juice too and alternate it with some flavored water, so you don't go from sweet to bland and tasteless. You can still have your pop and tea every now and then. As for the tea, tea's good for you so maybe try a decaf kind?


----------



## cheapglamour (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_what did you find out? I drink a 12 oz bottle of Coke everyday. I used to be bad and drink like 3! I really enjoy it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i feel your pain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's like a habbit for me to just grab a coke. they're everywhere! i've tried to quit. but like i said it's a habbit i don't even realize what i'm doing sometimes.

but like everyone says it's probably best to quit cold turkey.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to do that a lot until I became interested in complexities of flavor.  Things there are many kinds of teas with a wide variety of flavors and you can have them hot or cold (unlike pop).  If you ever want to throw in a bit of pop, take Sprite (it has a softer flavor than 7Up) and put some in a very floral and fragrant cold light colored tea.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah... soda is pretty bad. I love coca cola too but I limit myself on how much I drink.

What you can do is, since you may be craving carbonation, go to Walmart and buy their flavored water! It's carbonated like soda but it's water. I drink that when I feel like having soda.

You can also use crystal light packets in water bottles. Those are yummy too!


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 26, 2009)

*sorry double posted!


----------



## kittykit (Feb 27, 2009)

I was so addicted to coke during uni days. Everytime I went grocery shopping, I'd bring a bottle or two Diet Coke. I could drink the diet and regular coke everyday together with my meals. 

I tried to quit cold turkey but it didn't really work, the only thing I could do was to cut down soft drinks. When I'm eating out now, I'll order sparkling water or iced lemon tea.


----------



## fingie (Feb 27, 2009)

I had to cut down slowly and now I try to drink more water (regular and flavored ones like Propel-Peach is my fave!) and sometimes I'll use the Crystal Light packets but only use 1/2 packet per bottle vs a whole one. I hope you find a method that works for you


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 27, 2009)

Carbonated water helped me tremendously! Sometimes I'll mix it with a little fruit juice if I'm wanting some flavor.


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (Feb 27, 2009)

I stoped drinking soda after getting really sick . and i stopped drinking orange and grape juice too. i only drink fruit punch, apple juice and water . i cant stand soda anymore ! you get ammune its not a nessesaty trust me. you will feel better i lost 12 pounds just by cutting soda out of my daily routine


----------



## n_c (Feb 27, 2009)

I gave up soft drinks YEARS ago. What did it for me is finding out how many teaspoons of sugar each can has. I think its like 32 or something, someone please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow thats crazy!! 32 teaspoons of suger? eeek... I am totally giving up soda for Lent.

OH PS - Is Coke Zero bad for you? Its "SUGAR FREE" How does that work?


----------



## anita22 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Wow thats crazy!! 32 teaspoons of suger? eeek... I am totally giving up soda for Lent.

OH PS - Is Coke Zero bad for you? Its "SUGAR FREE" How does that work?_

 
Coke Zero uses a low calorie sweetener instead of sugar, so it still tastes sweet. There are a lot of myths about artificial sweeteners and how they 'make you gain weight' etc, but I would strongly encourage you to read up on this using credible, expert sources and make up your own mind. People hear or misinterpret information, and then they panic and spread further misinformation which can be ultimately detrimental to everyone. I have seen examples where people have quoted so-called 'scientific studies' but have taken the results completely out of context. Also sometimes people give anecdotal stories about things they personally have experienced which, whilst they may be true for that person, do not necessarily apply generally to the whole population.

There is very well established scientific evidence linking sugar with tooth decay, weight problems and a host of other things, so I would encourage you to consider this too.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey just to update this thread I cut down on the coca cola and other sodas I only have about 4 sodas a week and I've dropped six pounds!! I seriously don't do any exercise but its inspired me to lose a few more pounds by eating healthy. I've also noticed my tummy looks less bloated, I did have bad days where I got awful headaches so I allowed myself to have a diet coke, I'm so happy and appreciate all the encouragement and help from you all


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, soda is frightening- ALL soda, too. I thought I was the hot stuff for drinking sprite instead of cola but it's even worse because of the citric acid. Not to mention it KILLS your bones.

Instead of soda, why not try juice? Fuze Slenderize drinks (stay away from Vitamin Water!!) have just 5 calories and no carbs. Like others said, try Crystal Light and adding it to waters, and there's an array of different flavored waters that are yummy!!

Good luck!


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 28, 2009)

Good for you, girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Keep it up!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 4, 2009)

I think they're called K water or something like that (made by Kellogg's) where you mix it with your water and it suppresses your hunger for a while. I tried something similar and it worked for me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

hmm....I just discovered this thread and have some pet peeves, but first: why is it that ppl are annoyed at folks that wear makeup to the gym? I wear MU to the gym and that is because I go straight from work, so I have my normal day makeup on (nothing crazy though) :/

My pet peeves:
1. I hate it that some ppl treat the gym as meat market. I keep my music on so no one talks to me. 
2. I also hate that some dudes decide to stare at my chest when I'm on the treadmille. Since that happened a few times, I now do my cardio in women's section.
3. I also don't like to make small talks when I work out. But it seems like I always run into someone I know at the gym (the guys who sat behind me in physics class in HS, our neigbhour from 2 years ago...) and they always wanna chat!!! I rather just say hi/bye. I really don't have to time to be at the gym all day!
4. ppl who don't clean after themselves...sweat marks, enough said!


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 9, 2009)

^I think you posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 2, 2009)

I gave it up cold turkey quite a while ago, just making a decision to be good to my body.  Once I've learned about the health hazards of something, why would I knowingly want to put that in my body again?  What worked for me was to really vilify soda and associate as much negative feeling to it as I could.  So when I do come across it, it becomes a much easier decision to choose something else.

I'll have a ginger ale every once in a while, but it's always a mistake.  Because since I gave it up, even the tiniest bit makes me gassy.  I'm not much of a burper, but holy wow, that'll make me belch with the best of 'em!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been drinking Crystal Light and Diet Snapple mix pouches with bottles of water like crazy, there's alot of yummy flavors. It keeps me from drinking diet pepsi and gets my water servings in, thankfully I hate real soda and only do diet, but I know it's still not good.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh god I wish I could give up soft drinks... but there is a fridge at work about 30 feet from my desk which is always full of soft drink and it's free.... huge temptation


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Be careful about sugarfree stuff. Aspartame is not good for you either... I know it's like a field of landmines! It's all bad! Lol, but seriously, just drink water. Everything is fine in moderation, but the best thing to be hydrating yourself with is water._

 
Agreed! My doctor and I figured out that I'm aspartame sensitive and seriously, that stuff is in everything! Especially gum, it's in almost every type. So when I wanted to quit drinking pop, I had to go cold turkey 'cause diet pop contains aspartame. I was really addicted to caffeine so it was difficult and I did get headaches from withdrawl but without pop everyday, I feel lighter (although I did not lose any weight by not drinking it) and rarely feel bloaty. The first week without soda I did on Christmas holidays and drank tons of water and slept off the headaches as much as possible. 

Squeezing lemons/lime/orange/citrus into water is terrible for your tooth enamel, so it's better for ya to just drink water. If I need a bit of flavour, I fill half a glass with juice and the other half with water.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 13, 2009)

I gave up sodas for Lent. I would usually have 1 or more Dr. Pepper a day, but just quit and drank water and lemonade. I don't even have an urge to drink one now.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 13, 2009)

i gave up all fizzy drinks about 2 months ago when i started my diet and my skin has never looks better! also i'm not as bloated anymore which is great! i'm guessing in the long run my teeth will also thank me for it


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 13, 2009)

I find that it is a lot easier to ween your self off by replacing one of your sodas with a caffeine free soda (Sprite, Root Beer) Eventually replacing all of them with that as time goes by and then replacing it with water. It makes it easier than to quit cold turkey and you don't have the caffeine headaches!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't given up on soft drinks but I don't drink it as much as I did before.


----------



## joanbrent (Apr 18, 2009)

I gave up soda and do not miss it anymore, I guess you should just not think about it and when you do feel like drinking soft drinks just drink juice or maybe something that almost tastes like will help.


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 24, 2009)

I work at a company that supplies free beverages to it's employees. Coolers full of soda, milk and juice; Tea and coffee- And filtered water.

I can't tell you how hard it's been for me to give up my Diet Coke habit when I can get it from any building at any time lol! I gave it up cold turkey about 4 months ago. OH MAN... The headache, sleepiness and mood swings were rediculous! If you NEED caffeine, drink black tea or coffee. I'll have a coffee in the morning, and drink black tea with a tsp of sugar the rest of the day when I need to perk up. And I keep a supply of the crystal light packets and water bottles at my desk.


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Apr 24, 2009)

I've been searching for crystal lite in my supermarkets but can't find it I'm not sure if it's available here??


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 25, 2009)

try crystal light. delicious n only 5 cals!


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 27, 2009)

I gave up soda when I was 12. I used to drink one or two sodas afterschool everyday. I was a bit of a health freak back then.
Thank god I gave it up so long ago, I don't think I'll have the self dicipline to quit like that.
What I did was once I finished the box of soda, I didn't ask my mom to buy anymore. And instead of drinking soda when I came home, I took a bottle of water, put it right infront of the computer, and forced myself to drink the whole bottle before the end of the night.


----------



## gigglesnf (May 3, 2009)

I used to be completely addicted to sodas!!  I drank tons of it all day and night but I wanted to lose weight so I quit drinking it.  I found a zero calorie soda by Pepsi called Tava and it was sooo yummy!! But unfortunately they stopped making it.  I was soo sad! But when I tried to drink soda it seriously grossed me out.  I could taste all the syrup in it and it was nooot good so now I don't drink it at all anymore!!


----------

